

Microsoft offers web browser choice to IE users - paulsowden
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8524019.stm

======
enricopulatzo
I'm not a fan of MS typically, but this really should be a value-added
requirement in the EU of OEMs. Microsoft did use its monopoly to force IE on
the public, but it did so with OEMs complying. Dell should be able to build a
machine that'll be shipped to Germany that comes pre-installed with Opera.
Forcing Microsoft to do this is silly.

